# What happens if a turbo gets too much oil pressure?



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

What happens if a turbo gets too much oil pressure? I know it will blow the seals, but where will the oil go? to the intake or exhaust???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

both.

do you have a restrictor? what size oil line are you using?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

This is what the place that sold me the turbo said i should do and since they gave me the turbo warranted i did what they said.

"Make sure the drain line is at least 1/2" I.D. The pressure line needs to be 1/8" or so. If you put a restrictor in the pressure side you might not have anough flow and if you restrict the drain it will blow oil past the seals."

Im not sure if the problem is with the seals yet.
If the seals were blown, what happens, they move from where they should be or what. I dont know what kind of seal they are, anyone have a pic?? :showpics:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the turbo only needs a few psi of oil. i don't know why the place that sold you the turbo didn't tell you to put one in place.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, finally every thing is OK. The thing is that some time ago the engine smoked in the morning, but about a month it stoped and now it started again. After a couple of blocks no more smoke, so i guess the turbo is OK.


----------

